# New Protean tank for E. anthonyi "highland"



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Had some free time so built out the first of three matching Protean enclosures for E. anthonyi and E. tricolor. Each is approx 30" tall and 15/17" at the base. Also, no silicone or foam, all organics in tank!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Cool! What is that largest plant growing on the stump?


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I love it. Nice.


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

I kinda like the look of no background


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

guylovesreef said:


> I kinda like the look of no background


You can make something more natural-looking by forgoing the standard 3D background and instead using some attractive plants with leaf litter and a nice stump or branch driftwood feature.

There isn't really anything in nature that looks like the "fruit stand" kind of viv with 3D background planted with broms and stuff like that.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice looking setup! That Cissus discolor will look awesome once it grows in a bit more!


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice set up.
and the Protean tank sure looks well made.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I really like this man, I just finished up a setup yesterday with a similar no background style. I'll have to post pics later.


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Good looking build, Protean tanks are sweet, going to order another one this fall.


----------



## tnwalkers (Jul 15, 2012)

nice! cant wait to see the other 2. what did you use for the substrate?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I use a slightly amended abg style mix as substrate.


----------



## tnwalkers (Jul 15, 2012)

looks great,what did you use for the drainage layer? a fb? thanks for answering my questions


----------



## jermajestyg (Jan 28, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking, what is the name of those vines and where did you get them? Im trying to make a heavily vined tank and already have some lianas and monkey ladders.

Thanks

-Jeremy


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I used leca or those glass substrate layer, can't remember what it is called. Black Jungle sells it. Same with the vines, they are from BJ.


----------



## mlitton (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice tank! I need to redo my El dorado enclosure. I think I'll forgo the background and go for the clean look too. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I use lots of cork slabs which are either leaned or wedged in place. I also use a good number of climbers or shingling plants which eventually created a natural background. I have tanks where the glass is completely covered in plants, directly grown on the glass.


----------



## mlitton (Dec 14, 2008)

Muck quicker and easier than building a foam and coco fiber background....which I'm totally burnt out on. Maybe it wont take me 3 months to finish the next project. LOL

Also, when I die I wanna come back as a frog in your collection


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

From cleaning the tank to planting and taking pictures, took about 4 hours, most of which was spent figuring out what plants to include, etc.


----------



## mlitton (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah that's the way to go. The collection has grown quite a bit lately and I'm woefully behind on projects. Four hours is a heck of a lot better than four weeks. What are some of the climbers you use to cover the glass? 

Also... pulled 10 Sapasoa tads this weekend.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice! yeah, I've got about 40 oow right now, 30-40 in the water.. 

Panama ficus works well as a slow growing background, and allows other plants to grow as well, epip begonias, ferns, etc.


----------



## mlitton (Dec 14, 2008)

I've got ficus and ferns in a few tanks. What epiphitic begonia species have you had luck with? Thanks and sorry for the annoying questions.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

don't know species names on those, sorry.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice looking setup!


----------

